# ?, KY, Lexie and nine 2 week old puppies, good w/ people/dogs/cats



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Posted on SITUATIONS REQUIRING IMMEDIATE ATTENTION - KY_CENTRAL this morning. Stray. I assume a kind person took her in, not a shelter or rescue:
*KY: German Shepherd Dog & Her 9 Two Week Old Pups Need a Place to Go! *

***************************************************************************************************
*POSTED 7/20*

*CONTACT: Deb Hinkle - [email protected]*















*Lexie is a great girl. Good with other dogs and cats **and people. Very loving. Great mom to her pups. She was a stray that had pups under a building. They are growing by the day and doing well.


*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Reminds me of the story of Stormy...........pretty girl, and those pups are precious :wub:
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

I saw her on Petfinder. Here's the link:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Louisa, KY | Lexie

They are looking for a rescue to step up and take her.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

My goodness ... look at those eyes. Such a sweet soul, you can just see it!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I sent an email about possibly adopting one of the puppies when they are of age. Heres to waiting for a response.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I would totally snatch up mama if i could. She's pretty. Best wishes for her and her babies


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

She really is beautiful, looks young - there is another photo on the Petfinder link.........Gilly1331 your offer of a home is great - but how would you get him/her to CT?
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I got an email back saying she was waiting on a rescue for placement of the mother and pups and if it went through would have no control over placement of the mom and puppies once in the rescues care. So I'm passin on this since they wouldn't turn over the possible rescues info so i could inquire about the pups..

As far as transport we have used a dog transport company before for other dogs and would see if they have any stops in the area to pick up a puppy. Hopefully the rescue comes through and takes this little family.


----------

